
The Duchess who warned the world about Hitler and Stalin - nyokodo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katharine_Stewart-Murray,_Duchess_of_Atholl
======
DoreenMichele
Actual title: _Katharine Stewart-Murray, Duchess of Atholl_

Excerpt:

 _she resigned ....again in 1938 in opposition to Neville Chamberlain 's
policy of appeasement of Adolf Hitler and to the Anglo-Italian agreement._

I'm not really finding support for the title used here. (The Duchess who
warned the world about Hitler and Stalin) The above seems to be as close as it
gets.

